# 30 Fish walk through Florida neighbourhood



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

seriously.

http://www.local6.com/news/16897468/detail.html


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Clarias batrachus.

They're illegal in Florida and many of the southern US states because they are voracious predators, breed like crazy and out-compete native fishes.

However, they were kept as pets (they're cute when 2 inches) and released well before the regs came in. Now they're just one of the many invasive species in Florida.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, i hear florida's over run with invasive species. i might be wrong but i believe i've read that florida has the highest concentration/number of invasive species.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Yup - particularly around Miami. You never know what herps and fish you'll find. I've seen all sorts of cichlids in the Everglades. Of course, i have yet to fish for Oscars, but I've seen them in the ditches.


----------

